# cats domain sling shots



## obthomas (Jan 27, 2014)

I would like to get some feed back on the ps62 or ps60-S3G or ps60G. I read the reviews on the ps59 back in March 2012. Please help I don't want to waste my money!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF!

2---If you spend some time reading around this forum, I believe you'll find there are a lot of (the better) shooters who do as well with unsighted slingshots as those fancy sighted slings are said to shoot. Just my personal opinion, but I don't think you need to spend long bucks on laser sighted slingshots. Hitting a soda can at 100' or a pencil at 20' isn't the end of the world.

3---Making world-wide public info out of your email address by using it for a forum username may not be the most personal security conscious thing to do in today's world. You might do well to dump that address, set up a new one and not publicize it quite as openly.

Best of luck with your slingshot shopping.


----------



## obthomas (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for tell me Lacmo! I didn't know any better, . I will dump that address. I'm new on a computer


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's amazing to me that I'm still learning new things about slingshots after eating, sleeping, and breathing them for the past three years! I had never heard of these slingshots until just now.
The shooting done in the videos on their YouTube channel is nothing special. Pretty much anyone could hit a pencil at 20' with a little practice, you don't need a laser to do it.
Welcome to SSF!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have seen those before. I honestly think it would hinder my aiming. Cool concept though.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

if it was me i would just get a catty and practice i went from not shooting in years to practicing for a hour or two each day for a few weeks and im about able to hit a 2" circle at 10 meters and my catty only cost a doller or 2 just in sand paper and blo


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Really, if you want a good, accurate and sturdy slingshot, head over to simpleshot.com and buy a Scout. Or make yourself a natural. I almost bought one of these things, but decided it wasn't worth the money.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I had one and I broke the post for the bands off with a fork hit still have the remains some where in the shop


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Fail marketing is fail.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like crap to me...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I think they look better than anything ive seen on here  .....


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Lasers are DANGEROUSly addictive to play with. Not sure about adding one to a slingshot though.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Just saw the videos hmmm bit big, not very pocketable. For the distance he is shooting why a laser sight. Go to the vendors forum and check out what's there lots to choose from and as previously stated with practice and watching tutorials on here you could be shooting better than that without laser. Happy shooting.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Get a fork and start shooting. Wear good eye protection and a sturdy leather glove on your fork hand. If you're getting hand slap, your ammo is too heavy for your bands. If you're getting fork hits, turn you pouch 90 degrees before release. I advise starting with high, wide forks and tubes. Flats are more fun to shoot, especially TheraBand Gold (TBG), but tubes are more tolerant and longer lasting. TBG is finicky about what ammo works well with a given cut of latex. I can't do aimed shooting, so take this with a grain of salt, but I haven't found the sights on my Marksman or Barnett forks to be useful. If you want to get in cheapest, find a sturdy Y in a downed branch and trim to fit. A little more will get you a nice Trumark (or an Aftermath/GAMO, Arrow Precision, Barnett, Daisy, Marksman, or Velocity Archery fork, all made in China or Taiwan, Trumark and Saunders are USA). If you want to spend more Pocket Predator, A+, Bunny Buster, Gopher Slingshots, Simple-Shot/Flippinout Slingshots, or one of the other vendors on this forum can make you a slingshot as fancy or utilitarian as you please. To close, get a fork and start shooting!

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## obthomas (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you Nerd Man for the advice!!


----------

